# ASK Dbstalk: Can 921 recording OTA w/o sub to dishnetwork



## phongluu (Mar 8, 2005)

Can the 921 use to record OTA HD only w/o sub to dishnetwork?
If not, would you rec. me any equipment out there can record HD right now?

Thanks,
P.L


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

phongluu said:


> Can the 921 use to record OTA HD only w/o sub to dishnetwork?
> If not, would you rec. me any equipment out there can record HD right now?
> 
> Thanks,
> P.L


You obviously wouldn't get guide data, it may work. The 6000 works w/o a subscription, however, it still has to be pointed to a satellite.

As for other equipment, you can buy one of those HTPC cards for you computer that will do it.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

When I installed my 921, I did not immediately call to have it activated. I was able to watch OTA w/o activation but not record. I was able to watch the "barker" channels but not the ITC channels (NASA, Angel1 some of the shopping channels etc.). An "unsubbed" IRD (One that was at on time subbed) will get the barkers as well as the ITC's, so it may be possible that the PVR feature may be retained after a subscription has been deactivated.

What I don't know know is how a 921 would work after it was "subbed" but subsquently deactivated.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Yes, OTA recording should work fine on a previously subbed 921. Satellite signal still required.

Caveat: It's entirely possible that E* will screw the users that try to do this by disabling the feature. Never mind that you PURCHASED the hardware, they are DICtators and will shaft you whenever they feel like it.


----------



## phongluu (Mar 8, 2005)

Thanks for all the replys.
To make my question clearer: I'm thinking of purchase a new in box 921 to record the OTA HD channels only for now. Yes, I will have the dish point at the satellite but don't want to sub at this time.

Is it possible to record he OTA HD from a virgin 921 box with sat feed input but no sub?

Thanks all,
P.L


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

There are far cheaper ways do do that without the cash outlay required for a 921. I've got to say that your question sounds a little fishy...


----------



## michaelL (Nov 30, 2004)

Neil Derryberry said:


> There are far cheaper ways do do that without the cash outlay required for a 921. I've got to say that your question sounds a little fishy...


What are the "far cheaper ways" to record HD OTA channels?

There is the LG LST-3410A. It is (for the most part) the only HD PVR. It costs about $700 and only has a 120G Hard Drive. Plus the LG can not record and play back at the same time (I think I read that in a review).

There is the MyHD PC cards. But I heard they did not work well as a PVR to a TV (non-computer monitor). Plus the MyHD PC card + nice video card + 250G HD + Memory + nice processor will set you back about $1500+. And you need to play the whole HTPC game (not for the faint of heart).

Do you know of any others?

The main reason I purchased my 921 was to get the OTA HD PVR. (the 921 was the cheapest, best route I could find.)

Mike


----------



## phongluu (Mar 8, 2005)

Neil, what's fishy about it? I just want to record OTA-HD and that's all. After searching around, beleive it or not 921 yiel the lowest price with garauntee 1 year from manufacture (if I buy a new one)

So, I guess, the answer is NO if I don't sub eh? Yes, I do know that I can view the OTA channels.

Have a wonderful day,
P.L


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

If it can view the OTAs, then it'll be able to record them. I'm just not sure that an unsubbed box can anymore. Probably, but I'm not in a position to find out.


----------



## dishbacker (Jun 15, 2004)

phongluu said:


> Neil, what's fishy about it? I just want to record OTA-HD and that's all. After searching around, beleive it or not 921 yiel the lowest price with garauntee 1 year from manufacture (if I buy a new one)
> 
> So, I guess, the answer is NO if I don't sub eh? Yes, I do know that I can view the OTA channels.
> 
> ...


You can always just subscribe to the HD Channels, $9.99, then a $5.00 DVR fee and $5.00 fee for not having one of the packages. Don't know if you could do this without the HD Channels (or you could pay $5.99 for SAT SD locals and the above 2 fees)...


----------



## phongluu (Mar 8, 2005)

dishbacker said:


> You can always just subscribe to the HD Channels, $9.99, then a $5.00 DVR fee and $5.00 fee for not having one of the packages. Don't know if you could do this without the HD Channels (or you could pay $5.99 for SAT SD locals and the above 2 fees)...


Ohhhh!
This would be the best answer for my question. Thanks dishbacker.
I didn't know that dishnetwork will let you sub to HD pack only + DVR w/o sub to their regular packages.

Again, thanks all.

P.L


----------



## gsalem (Feb 4, 2004)

When I originally turned my 921 on, NONE OF THE PVR
FUNCTIONS WORKED until I the receiver got enabled with
an active subcription.

If my experience is common, you CANNOT use it as
an OTA PVR unless you are an active customer and
pay the PVR fee. 

George


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

> Is it possible to record he OTA HD from a virgin 921 box with sat feed input but no sub?


 In a word, no. The reason has nothing to do with subscription fees. The reason a "Virgin" 921 can't record unsubbed is becuase you have no way to set the correct date and time. That data comes from the satellite, and is not sent to the unsubbed 921 because there is no way for the 921 to know what time zone it is in.

When you first sub a 921 (or any IRD for that matter) the clock gets set to the correct local time for the service address (this can be an issue for somebody who gives a fake address in order to receive OOM programming if the fake address happens to be in a diferent time zone or in an area of the country that does not go on daylight savings time).

Keep in mind that the OTA guide data will also be missing if you do not subsctibe to the satellilte delilvered local stations. If you are thinking about a minimal subscription you may want to consider the $6.99 local stations for your market. I do not subscribe to mine, so the OTA part of my guide is stuck on an incorrect date & time, 12/31/2029 8:00 PM. I can still set the timer for OTA manually and it uses the satellite set date and time.


----------



## phongluu (Mar 8, 2005)

Keep in mind that the OTA guide data will also be missing if you do not subsctibe to the satellilte delilvered local stations. If you are thinking about a minimal subscription you may want to consider the $6.99 local stations for your market. I do not subscribe to mine said:


> Thanks Mike.
> Are you sure dishnetwork will let people to sub with local only? If so, it would be great.
> 
> Thanks,
> P.L


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Yes it is possible to sub to just the locals (plus the $5 fee for not taking one of the AT or Spanish packages). It is also possible to get the $5 waived if you were a Sky Angel subscriber.


----------

